# I feel dumb!



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Whenever I have the chance I convert my fiat FRNs into something tangible that I have a use for... like tools, for instance.

Yesterday I went to three different Lowe's stores to buy a DeWalt cordless hammer drill advertised for $125. The first two (and closest) Lowe's were sold out).

Once I found what I wanted, I asked the clerk if it had the charger and batteries, too. He said "yes". I didn't read the box because I had left my reading glasses at home.

Got home... opened the box... only the drill. No batteries. No charger. They are extra! Almost $200 extra!

I guess I'll be returning the drill today. I'll take along my reading glasses this time! Dumb.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I might be inclined to express a bit of annoyance with the clerk, too.

At least Lowe's is generally good about returns. 

I do quite a bit of business with SLowe's and Home Despot.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a list called...

INCOMPETENCY IN THE WORLD..
today I get to add this..after calling *to verify *the plumbing store had the same fixture I needed to match the finish for the *kitchen *fixture...dh went..the store didn't even have a kitchen fixture..duh!!!
wasted gas, wasted time..

I usually add to the list each week, once or twice..

They walk among us!!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Jezcruzen said:


> Whenever I have the chance I convert my fiat FRNs into something tangible that I have a use for... like tools, for instance.
> 
> Yesterday I went to three different Lowe's stores to buy a DeWalt cordless hammer drill advertised for $125. The first two (and closest) Lowe's were sold out).
> 
> ...


I've done the same thing. Now my wife forces me to open the box when I get back to the car.


----------

